# The Fantastic Mr. Starfox



## Branch (Mar 9, 2011)

so this combines two of my most favourite things. watch. enjoy. live.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1948884


----------



## Ames (Mar 10, 2011)

"Sometimes, our biggest weak points aren't the ones that flash red."

Awesome.


----------



## Aden (Mar 10, 2011)

That was actually really well done


----------



## Rouz (Mar 10, 2011)

College Humor very much hit or missed. It was okay, I didn't laugh the entire time, but it seemed well up together and had its moments.


----------



## Pine (Mar 10, 2011)

why is Fox McCloud such a "wet sandwich"?


----------

